# Onkyo NR-709 ordered



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

I just ordered the 709 from A4L. Very excited to get a more recent AVR. New HDMI cables ordered from Parts Express too.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Awesome Congrats and enjoy


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

You should be quite pleased. I own the 809 and couldn't be happier.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

the 709 is a top quality receiver! you will not regret that choice :T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Congrats. However, if it has not shipped yet, Amazon has a simply dumbfounding deal on the TX-NR809.
At first, Amazon was selling for $426 right before Christmas. Now, they are selling it for $469.http://www.amazon.com/Onkyo-TX-NR809-Certified-7-2-Channel-Receiver/dp/B00505F01E

That means for $20 more you could get an A-Stock 809 with the additional year of warranty, HQV Vida Video Processing and slightly more power. AC4L is selling the B-Stock 809 for $599 or $130 more than Amazon. This might be the first time I have ever seen Amazon blowing out an AVR like this. Unfortunately, this does not apply to the 3009 or any other x09 Series that I have looked at.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

Yeah, I just bought this from Amazon for $469. Killer deal. Anyway, if you cannot cancel your order, do not for an instance have buyer's remorse because you are getting a really nice receiver for a great price. Crazy deals do not come often but what really matters is that you are getting what you paid for. I think you will find that you have.


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Congrats. However, if it has not shipped yet, Amazon has a simply dumbfounding deal on the TX-NR809.
> At first, Amazon was selling for $426 right before Christmas. Now, they are selling it for $469.http://www.amazon.com/Onkyo-TX-NR809-Certified-7-2-Channel-Receiver/dp/B00505F01E
> 
> ...


I considered the 809. My TV stand does not have the clearance for the 809 to fit. I considered moving my center channel speaker down a shelf and putting the 809 where the center channel is.

Another forum reccomended sticking with the 709 since there could be ventilation issues if I squeezed it into the TV stand. So I stuck with the 709. No regrets buying the 709. It is a big step up for me. My wife gave up some of her christmas bonus money to buy it so I am appreciative of that.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

browndk26 said:


> I considered the 809. My TV stand does not have the clearance for the 809 to fit. I considered moving my center channel speaker down a shelf and putting the 809 where the center channel is.
> 
> Another forum reccomended sticking with the 709 since there could be ventilation issues if I squeezed it into the TV stand. So I stuck with the 709. No regrets buying the 709. It is a big step up for me. My wife gave up some of her christmas bonus money to buy it so I am appreciative of that.


I completely understand. It was just with a $30 difference, I would have been remiss not to at least point this out. As it sounds like you are not going to have a large amount of clearance with the 709, I highly recommend using a Fan for your applicatio


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

Found out today that a4l is out of 709's until Friday. So it wil be late next week before I get mine. At least I will have my HDMI cables by then.


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

I should have listened to junglejack and gotten the 809 at the amazon sale price. I could have used a piece of furniture we have as a stand to keep it well ventilated and had it by now. Have to wait until friday for a4l to get more 709's in stock. But I will still have a much better AVR than before. I may have my old pioneer AVR sold already.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

you do still have a great receiver and you can always upgrade down the road


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

The next upgrade will be a better subwoofer or surround speakers. If I can talk the wife into it.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

browndk26 said:


> I should have listened to junglejack and gotten the 809 at the amazon sale price. I could have used a piece of furniture we have as a stand to keep it well ventilated and had it by now. Have to wait until friday for a4l to get more 709's in stock. But I will still have a much better AVR than before. I may have my old pioneer AVR sold already.


Hello,
The 709 is utterly brilliant and you are going to love it. I cannot believe the 809 is all the way back to $659 at Amazon. Regardless, better to have proper ventilation and the biggest difference between them to me is the HQV Vida Processor, but the Marvell Qdeo is excellent on its own.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

It is finally here. I will have to wait until tomorrow to set it up though.


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

I have one on order too. I'll be looking forward to your review when you read the whole manual, make a "for dummies" version, and explain it to me!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

browndk26 said:


> It is finally here. I will have to wait until tomorrow to set it up though.


Hello,
That is awesome it has arrived. I love waking up with a new piece of AV Gear to setup. Especially a new AVR.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

I wouldn't of been able to wait the next day


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

dougc said:


> I have one on order too. I'll be looking forward to your review when you read the whole manual, make a "for dummies" version, and explain it to me!


You might be waiting awhile. This manual is difficult to figure out. It is going to be trial and error for me.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Manual? who reads the manual LOL just kidding.
Thats the fun with the new receivers is its almost a computer with all the processing and other options. Once you get it figured out you wont be disappointed. If we can help just ask.


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

I will probably be asking a lot of question later. I will run the auto calibration Friday when no one else is home. And play with it for a while by watching some movie scenes, especially bass heavy ones.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Just make sure you use a tripod for the mic (dont use pillows and such) Place it at ear level right on the seats.


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

I read over the manual today while I wait for the AVR to ship. First thing that I realize is that I didn't factor in that there is no a/b speaker setting. I want to run 7.1 in the HT and a 2ch on the patio. Can't do it without another amp to run the zone 2 speakers. You can run 5.1 in the ht and have a 2ch somewhere else, but that kind of defeats the purpose for me since I need both. I am looking at the Dayton 100w t-amp to run the other speakers.


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Just make sure you use a tripod for the mic (dont use pillows and such) Place it at ear level right on the seats.


I will be. We have a small tripod for a camera that I will be using.


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

I have been playing around with the AVR and have a question. For best sound should I set up the listening modes as direct? iPod, blu ray, TV etc. No processing will occur, correct?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thats more a personal choice that you will need to make, over time you may want some processing.


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

I ran audyssey tonight. It set my crossovers at 40 for the fronts and 50 for the center. Speaker levels all around zero. I used an iphone app (DB volume from dsp mobile) to measure the SPL's. HAd to bump everything up to +5 to +7.

Should I change my crossovers to 80 and run the SPL meter again? I adjusted the sub volume as well using the AVR levels, not the sub volume control.

Speakers are Energy C-C50 center and Energy C-200 bookshelfs
Speaker specs for the C-200 are: 
Peak Power Handling 125 W
Nominal Power 125 watt
Frequency Responses 48 Hz - 20 kHz
Impedance 8 ohm
Sensitivity 91 dB

CC-50 specs are: 
Frequency Response 68-20,000 Hz
Audio Sensitivity 89 dB
Impdedance 8 ohm


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I would say it depends on the subwoofer. What sub are you using?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I would first set all the crossovers to 80Hz even though your speakers do go lower they will not be very efficient at thos lower frequencies. The sub will have no issues with handling everything below 80Hz.


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

ALMFamily said:


> I would say it depends on the subwoofer. What sub are you using?


Sony SA-W2500 10" sub, 100 watts with a Frequency Response of 28Hz-200Hz.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

browndk26 said:


> Sony SA-W2500 10" sub, 100 watts with a Frequency Response of 28Hz-200Hz.


I would do as Tony has suggested - set it to 80 and let the sub handle below that.


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

I set the crossovers to 80 as suggested. Still trying to figure out all the settings. I am especially having trouble with the listening modes. When watching TV shows I have as direct but going to try pure Audio to see what happens. 

I am glad I bought this AVR. I plan on watching a number of movies next week since I have the flu and took next week off from work. I have been banished to the basement until I get better.


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

I am having difficulty figuring out if the Video processing of my 709 is on or off. Can someone direct me to where in the manual turning the video processing on or off is?

Thanks.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
It should be set to auto by default I believe. Regardless, go into the Setup Menu and then Monitor Output. If it is set to Auto, it is on. It can be changed to 1080p/24 or 1080p or 1080p/60 where everything is forced to be sent as that provided your TV's native resolution is one or both. I am pretty sure Auto does this anyway.
Cheers,
J


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> It should be set to auto by default I believe. Regardless, go into the Setup Menu and then Monitor Output. If it is set to Auto, it is on. It can be changed to 1080p/24 or 1080p or 1080p/60 where everything is forced to be sent as that provided your TV's native resolution is one or both. I am pretty sure Auto does this anyway.
> Cheers,
> J


Thanks. I had seen that before but never thought to cycle through the settings. I presume the "through" setting would turn off all processing? I imagine there is much debate about whether to use the AVR or TV's video processing. I will probably leave it on "auto".


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

I have a uverse STB connected to my Onkyo 709 AVR with an HDMI cable. Whenever I pause, ff or rewind, there is a 1-2 second delay before the audio comes on. It also happens on a TV connected via HDMI to a STB as well (no AVR). Any ideas on why this might happen?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The issue is the different audio formats switching from DD to stereo and back. (when you FF or RR you loose the audio signal) The delay can be caused by the modes taking time to lock on and process correctly.


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

So I just have to live with it. Which is what I have been doing. I try to stop in a commercial so the audio is back on when the show actually starts up again.


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

I no longer have my AVr connected to the internet via ethernet. I see Onkyo has a firmware update for my AVR. How do I know what version the update is? I know the version on the AVR (1131-1377-0211-4107). I don't want to load a old firmware version on the AVR.


----------

